# vortexed



## shiningstar

Merhaba

"vortexed" fiili için türkçe bir karşılık arıyorum. İçinde geçtiği cümle şöyledir:

"Inhibitors are typicaly dissolved in DCM, sonicated for 30 sec. and vortexed" 

Yardımcı olan herkese teşekkürler


----------



## macrotis

Tahminimce buna Türkçe karşılık konmamıştır, *vortekslemek* ya da *vorteks yapmak* şeklinde kullanılıyordur. (_Inhibitor_ ve _sonicate_ için de bir karşılık konmadığını düşünüyorum.)

İlgili alanda doktora+ düzeyinde akademik çalışma yapan kişilerin bir karşılık önermesi (ve bunu da bir makalede/tebliğde kullanması) doğru olur diye düşünüyorum ama fikrimce _burgaçlamak_ uygun düşebilir.


----------



## dawar

akademik çalışmalarda kullanılan farklı terimler :

vorteks mikserde karıştırmak
vortekslemek
vorteks yapmak
vorteks yaparak karıştırmak
vorteks ajistayonu yapmak
vorteks etmek

Bu tarz işlemleri nerdeyse her gün yapan biri olarak benim tercihim "vortekslemek". Ama maksat teknik terimleri bilmiyen birine anlatmaksa o zaman "Tüp karıştırısından geçirmek" derdim.


----------



## dawar

"inhibitor" içinse genelde "inhibitör" kullanır ama "engelleyici" en dogrusu.
"Sonicated" ise "sonikasyon uygulamak" olarak kullanılır


----------



## shiningstar

İnhibitor için ben de aynını kullanıyorum "inhibitör" çünkü tıp terimlerinde de aynısını kullanıyorlar. Sonicate için "*yüksek frekanslı ses dalgaları uygulamak*" dedim ancak "*vortex*" için "vortekslemek" yerine sözcüğün tanımından yola çıkarak "*anaforlamak*" dedim (sıvının/çözeltinin yüksek hız seviyelerinde çevrilmesi). 

Sizce de uygun bir tanım olur mu "vortex" fiili için?


----------



## macrotis

Anlam ve yapı olarak doğru. Konuyla akademik düzeyde ilgiliyseniz, daha önce ilgili kişilerce yaygın olarak kullanılan Türkçe bir karşılık da konmamışsa, siz öyle derseniz o olacaktır. Ben etimolojik katkıda bulunabilirim: *Anafor* Fransızca yoluyla Yunanca'dan, *girdap* Farsça'dan, *burgaç* vortex/türbülans karşılığı olmak üzere Türkçe _burkmak_tan (burgu).


----------



## dawar

"sıvının/çözeltinin yüksek hız seviyelerinde çevrilmesi" santrifüjün definisyonu..

vortex ise düşük hızda çevirip vurma işlemi uygulamak..


----------



## shiningstar

anafor/burgaç veya vortex alt tabaka ile üst tabaka arasında bir basınç/veya gerilim farkından kaynaklanır diye biliyorum. Tıpkı hortum gibi. Ayrıca basit bir örnek vermek gerekirse (en azından ben öyle yapıyorum) tıkalı lavabolarımızı açarken de avucumuzu gidere bastırıp birkaç kez pompa işlemi yaptığımızda girdap oluştuğunu görüyoruz. Daha yakın bir örnek çayı karıştırmak. Hızlı bir şekilde karıştırıldığında ortada bir anafor oluşmadığını söylemek mümkün mü? Ama elbette orada belki "yüksek hızlarda" denmemesi gerekebilir. Bir fizikçi olarak merkezkaç kuvvetinin bir burgaç yaratabileceğinden yola çıkmıştım. Kimyada burgaçlamanın nasıl yapıldığı hakkında bir fikrim yok maalesef. 

Düzeltme için teşekkür ederim


----------



## dawar

örnekler için teşekkür ederim. "Vortex" denen makinanın aslında vorteks yaratmadıgını sayenizde fark ettim  üretici firmaların internet sitelerine bakınca, bu "vortex" makinalarının sonucu bir "vorteks/burgaç" degilde aslında bir "türbülans" mış. 
Herneyse konu belkide biraz fazla saptı  Kolay gelsin!


----------

